# Bushpig hunting made easy...!



## Gerhard

This sure looks like the ideal way to make hunting and seeing Bush pigs @ night easier.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG

Engee,

This looks like a great product. Nice to see that the local guys are coming up with some good ideas.

I've never hunted bushpig with archery tackle but I'm sure that this product will be well received by those bowhunters that have access to bushpig on a regular basis.:wink:


----------



## spatan

*Good to see some innovative SA products.....*

The bush pig are "thick"(plentiful) down here....er in KZN. 

What sort of warranty does this product come with?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

I was hoping they would be thick as in daft..... They are difficult buggers to get...


----------



## Matatazela

Pigs are clever critters. Big pigs are supergenius critters.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Matatazela said:


> Pigs are clever critters. Big pigs are supergenius critters.


James,

What would an overweight pig be?


----------



## Matatazela

Dinner??? (Because despite his hyper-super genius, he has to eat and is too slow to dodge an arrow!) You could call him a victim of his own success!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Matatazela said:


> Dinner??? (Because despite his hyper-super genius, he has to eat and is too slow to dodge an arrow!) You could call him a victim of his own success!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ASG

Fact!

Pigs are the 4th most intelligent animals on earth.

1. Man
2. Primates
3. Dolphins and whales
4. PIGS


----------



## Bushcat

Pigs are also Omnivores.


----------



## Bushkey

Pigs, Bushpig to be exact??? They don't exist they are in the same league as Big-foot and the Abominable Snowman, urban legend:wink:. You only see there tracks and that is it:dontknow:.


----------



## spatan

*I was watching something on TV.....*



ASG said:


> Fact!
> 
> Pigs are the 4th most intelligent animals on earth.
> 
> 1. Man
> 2. Primates
> 3. Dolphins and whales
> 4. PIGS


They were saying that Primates in certain instances give man a run for their money....

They were beating mathes students at a numbers game??? So we must now be careful when we liken some to "monkey's"...... thay may take it as a complement.:wink:

Any news on that warranty question or is that not NB?


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI

There is no warranty thaty I'm aware of, it is a case of should you be able to break it, then you fix it. In my hinest opinion it is "monkey" proof.


----------



## spatan

INGOZI said:


> There is no warranty thaty I'm aware of, it is a case of should you be able to break it, then you fix it. In my hinest opinion it is "monkey" proof.


Excellent...Thanks Engee.

Have a an awesome holiday season.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI

Thanks Lloyd

All the best to you guys in the "Sleepy Hollow" too!

Regards

Engee


----------

